# BF2 Punkbuster kicking me



## RAR3-AIR (Nov 12, 2007)

my fav. server has a punkbuster tht kicks me after 1 minute i get in the game:sigh: it says i have been kicked because it requires (AC17138..7) or somthin. sometimes i will get kicked because of communication error. it happens everytime and i re-installed game. after waiting a couple hours i tried to get back on the server and it says my CD-KEY IS NOT VALID:upset: i need some help:normal:


----------



## RAR3-AIR (Nov 12, 2007)

*Punkbuster Error*

My main prob right now is tht i cant join a server because of "CD-KEY is INVALID", plz help me on tht cuz its drivin me crazy:4-bounce::4-bounce::4-bounce::rippedhan:4-poke1:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Punkbuster Error*

what game are we talking about several use pb?is it a legit copy of the game?


----------



## RAR3-AIR (Nov 12, 2007)

ya its legit, i bought Battlefield 2 at frys. i had the game working for almost 2 years now it jus gives me errors.


----------



## RAR3-AIR (Nov 12, 2007)

ok i got it fixed, temporarily, in the game if u bring up the console (press ~) and type in pb_security 0 and hit enter it will stop the new version of punkbuster complaining to the old one or somthin, sooo imy games are workni fine now


----------

